# Clyro linx juice



## Ryan69 (16/3/21)

Has any one tried the juices from Clyro linx I see they pretty well priced

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/3/21)

I have almost every CLY flavour there is. Like with any range such as TFA, CAP, etc. there are winners and there are ones which aren't that great. Thing is, the profiles differ completely from other ranges, e.g. TFA Blackcurrant vs. CLY Blackcurrant vs. FRA Blackcurrant all taste differently. Trial and error is the only way for you to know if you like it or not.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/3/21)

To clarify the above, Jagermeister. I do not have CLY Jagermeister and do not think I will ever buy it 
EDIT: Unless I find a decent Red Bull flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Ryan69 (16/3/21)

Thanks get your point

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I have almost every CLY flavour there is. Like with any range such as TFA, CAP, etc. there are winners and there are ones which aren't that great. Thing is, the profiles differ completely from other ranges, e.g. TFA Blackcurrant vs. CLY Blackcurrant vs. FRA Blackcurrant all taste differently. Trial and error is the only way for you to know if you like it or not.


I see that he is now selling a few one-shots at silly prices.

Has anyone tried them?

The CLY caramel popcorn is a great flavour.

Which flavours have you found to be winners?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/3/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I see that he is now selling a few one-shots at silly prices.


I like the Tennis Biscuit a lot and my wife loves the Summer Fruit Candy and the Bubblegum Milkshake is also quite good. I already made a decent lemonade using their flavours, so I have not tried the one shot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Timwis (16/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I like the Tennis Biscuit a lot and my wife loves the Summer Fruit Candy and the Bubblegum Milkshake is also quite good. I already made a decent lemonade using their flavours, so I have not tried the one shot.


Not that i could get it in the UK but what is their Banana like? I love banana but as you pointed out flavours taste quite differently from brand to Brand. I find some Bananas a bit Waxy like some custards, some oversweet making them good to use in some recipes but not Authentic while Inawera Banana i find is like Green Banana skin and probably the worst i have tried despite usually liking their flavours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Not that i could get it in the UK but what is their Banana like? I love banana but as you pointed out flavours taste quite differently from brand to Brand. I find some Bananas a bit Waxy like some custards, some oversweet making them good to use in some recipes but not Authentic while Inawera Banana i find is like Green Banana skin and probably the worst i have tried despite usually liking their flavours!


I know I've got it here somewhere, but have not used it in ages since I discovered TFA Banana Cream. Will have to check it out again and let you know.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (16/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I know I've got it here somewhere, but have not used it in ages since I discovered TFA Banana Cream. Will have to check it out again and let you know.


I use the TFA Banana Cream with Banana from other Brands i don't quite like as much but not prepared to toss, it's my Banana rescuer!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (16/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I like the Tennis Biscuit a lot and my wife loves the Summer Fruit Candy and the Bubblegum Milkshake is also quite good. I already made a decent lemonade using their flavours, so I have not tried the one shot.


And also how about their Custard? another flavour i love but find is so different brand to Brand?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/3/21)

Timwis said:


> And also how about their Custard? another flavour i love but find is so different brand to Brand?


It's quite decent actually. It's more towards FA Custard (not premium, normal) but not quite, however that's the closest comparison I can give w.r.t. other custards. I used to use it a lot at one stage, but then things like CAP VC1 took over and more recently TFA VC2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Not that i could get it in the UK but what is their Banana like? I love banana but as you pointed out flavours taste quite differently from brand to Brand. I find some Bananas a bit Waxy like some custards, some oversweet making them good to use in some recipes but not Authentic while Inawera Banana i find is like Green Banana skin and probably the worst i have tried despite usually liking their flavours!


Took a whiff of it now again and then it came back to me. You remember those little yellow banana candies (if I find a pic I will edit this and include it)? It smells and tastes like that. So not authentic, more candy banana. Quite nice, but niche flavour to work with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/3/21)

These:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (16/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> These:


Yeah got a couple of the Banana Candy flavours, not an authentic Banana flavour at all but very authentic to the pictured sweets and very pleasant flavour to vape!


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/3/21)

The only other bananas I use are Bananas Foster (TFA) and Banana Nut Bread (also TFA). I have a few more but they're not all that good (not gonna name and shame)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (16/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> The only other bananas I use are Bananas Foster (TFA) and Banana Nut Bread (also TFA). I have a few more but they're not all that good (not gonna name and shame)


Will have to try both them, i have the Real Flavors SC Banana Foster en-route but would be good to get the TFA one so can compare!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/3/21)

I don't buy RF that much anymore since almost no-one stocks them seeing as they went out of business but I think someone bought them over as some of their flavours are back in stock again, but I'd rather not deal with things like that. I've burnt my fingers with buying flavours, then *loving *it but then the place goes out of business (ZAC comes to mind, they had one of _the _best Vanilla Custards there was, paired with CAP VC1 it was freaking amazing).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> I like the Tennis Biscuit a lot and my wife loves the Summer Fruit Candy and the Bubblegum Milkshake is also quite good. I already made a decent lemonade using their flavours, so I have not tried the one shot.



Thank you for the info. I used to buy from them several years ago when it was seriously difficult to get DIY ingredients. Their nic is the cheapest in the country but it has become not worth buying from them because the shipping costs outweigh the savings unless you are buying a lot. If I add in a few one-shots and flavours it might be worth getting supplies from them once again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/3/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thank you for the info. I used to buy from them several years ago when it was seriously difficult to get DIY ingredients. Their nic is the cheapest in the country but it has become not worth buying from them because the shipping costs outweigh the savings unless you are buying a lot. If I add in a few one-shots and flavours it might be worth getting supplies from them once again.


If you buy 500ml nic from them (if you want, decant into smaller bottles and freeze if you do not use as much) then it's some of the cheapest nic out there, and the quality is excellent in my opinion

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (17/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> If you buy 500ml nic from them (if you want, decant into smaller bottles and freeze if you do not use as much) then it's some of the cheapest nic out there, and the quality is excellent in my opinion


In the UK just before the TPD regulations came into force a lot of DIYers bought loads of Nic and did just that and it's still being reported as perfect when thawed and it must be 4 years since it got froze now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/3/21)

Timwis said:


> In the UK just before the TPD regulations came into force a lot of DIYers bought loads of Nic and did just that and it's still being reported as perfect when thawed and it must be 4 years since it got froze now!


Nic that's stored in a freezer can last a long, long time. If regulations ever come bearing down on us, this is what I am planning on doing. Hell, I might even buy a separate freezer for it.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Nic that's stored in a freezer can last a long, long time. If regulations ever come bearing down on us, this is what I am planning on doing. Hell, I might even buy a separate freezer for it.



Does it actually freeze in the freezer because it comes in glass bottles. I assume that the PG in it doesn't;t freeze at minus 20C.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/3/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Does it actually freeze in the freezer because it comes in glass bottles. I assume that the PG in it doesn't;t freeze at minus 20C.


No, PG nic does not freeze. I've had PG nic in a freezer once for about a week and when I took it out it was still liquid. Note that the bottle almost froze my fingers - I _only _store nic in glass bottles - but the nic was still liquid.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ryan69 (17/3/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> These:
> Yes I know these can't stand any artificial banana flavours


----------

